

Getting Started with Django Lesson 3, Testing - kennethlove
http://gettingstartedwithdjango.com/en/lessons/testing-microblog/

======
zalew
> Django-discover-runner is basically just a smarter version of Django's
> default test runner.

personally I use nose wrapped in django-jenkins and so far happy with it

my test conf is

    
    
        TEST_RUNNER = 'django_nose.NoseTestSuiteRunner'
        JENKINS_TEST_RUNNER = 'django_jenkins.nose_runner.CINoseTestSuiteRunner'
        JENKINS_TASKS = (
        'django_jenkins.tasks.run_pep8',
        'django_jenkins.tasks.run_pylint',
        'django_jenkins.tasks.with_coverage',
        'django_jenkins.tasks.django_tests',
        'django_jenkins.tasks.run_sloccount',
        )
        NOSE_ARGS = ['--with-fixture-bundling', ]
        

and run it

    
    
        ./manage.py jenkins --pep8-ignore=E501,W602 --pylint-rcfile=.pylint --coverage-html-report=reports/html
    

the pep8-ignore is because it somehow doesn't respect the .pep8

fixture-bundling is a nice feature that speeds up the process

~~~
kennethlove
Yeah, that'll work. django-discover-runner is less invasive, IMO, though, and
works really nicely with standard Django testing setups or more-package-
oriented ones.

~~~
zalew
sure. discover-runner is still more convenient than the default one. from what
I read on django-dev, 1.6 will probably switch to unittest2 which has a better
discovery, not sure about the details though since I switched to nose.

------
airlocksoftware
Thanks for making these, Ken. I just did the first one yesterday, and it's
been great so far. I especially appreciate the full transcript / notes for the
videos.

